
Poly(ADP-ribose) drives pathologic α-synuclein neurodegeneration in Parkinson’s - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6414/eaat8407
======
bookofjoe
Mouse Model Shows How Parkinson's Disease Begins in the Gut [https://www.the-
scientist.com/news-opinion/mouse-model-shows...](https://www.the-
scientist.com/news-opinion/mouse-model-shows-how-parkinsons-disease-begins-in-
the-gut-66048)

